# Traceroute



## Moartel (1. April 2002)

Ja, wie der Titel vermuten lässt versuche ich eben (mit Win2k) ein Traceroute anzufertigen. 
Kann mir jemand ein gutes Tool dafür empfehlen? Der tracert-Befehl von Windows taugt mir irgendwie nicht so recht.


----------



## gecko (1. April 2002)

ja: c!
schick einfach ein paar ICMP pakete los und warte auf deren rueckkehr 

http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1393.html

aber wieso willst du das rad neu erfinden ? naja, viel spass


----------



## sharkbox (11. April 2002)

*trace*

servus,

ein sehr gutes trace programm (auch mit visueller anzeige
und internic datenbank abfrage) ist neotrace.

http://www.neoworx.com

kostet natürlich geld aber liefert dafür auch einen tadel-
losen dienst. sieht auch sehr nett aus wie der trace von
land zu land hopped.

gruss
-sharkbox-


----------



## Moartel (11. April 2002)

Danke, haber aber schon gefunden was ich suche.


----------

